# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الأدب الإسلامي >  أجود زهديات أبي العتاهية وأشدها وقعا !

## مساعد أحمد الصبحي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

الحمد لله ... وبعد
قد أخذت في قراءة ديوان أبي العتاهية منذ مدة .. ولا حظت كثرة التكرار في المعاني وحتى الألفاظ أحيانا ... وابتذال التراكيب الى حد تشعر أنك تقرأ نثرا لا شعرا .. أو كلاما عاديا حتى أن بعض مقطوعاته لا تستحق أن تسمى أدبا بل هي مجرد نظم .. تماما مثل المنظومات العلمية ...

فأحببت أن أختصر على اخوتي في الله الطريق الطويلة التي أخذت فيها بأن أوقفهم على أجود ما قاله هذا الذي سخّر موهبته للزهد .. وأنا الآن في منتصف الديوان

واختصارا للوقت .. وتجنبا للتصحيف والتحريف .. اخترت وضع روابط لمواضع القصائد المختارة من الطبعة المحقَّقة التي رفعها أخونا المساهم حفظه الله 

والقصيدة التي سأبدأ بها هي من قبيل السهل الممتنع الذي هو خير أنواع الشعر وأحسنه على الاطلاق حيث يدخل القلوب بلا استئذان ولا يلجئك لمراجعة المعاجم اللغوية فلا تذهب المتعة و حرارة القصيدة وتدفق الأبيات فتكون أبلغ أثرا وأحمد عاقبة وأعلق في الذهن وأروى و أمرأ  للنفس العطشة والفؤاد الملهوف ...

وهي التي مطلعها :
إياك أعني يابن آدم فاستمع    ***    ودع الركون إلى الحياة فتنتفع

إلى آخرها .. وهي من عشرين بيتا ...

ملاحظة: يرد في بعض ابياتها  قوله : "ضرِع" ومراده الذلة والاستكانة للناس دون الله .. وهو في الموضع الأول صفة وفي الثاني فعل ...
 قال في القاموس:  "وضَرَعَ إليه ويُثَلَّثُ ضَرَعاً محركةً وضَرَاعَةً : خَضَعَ وذَلَّ واسْتَكَانَ أو كفرحَ ومَنَعَ : تَذَلَّلَ فهو ضارِعٌ وضَرِعٌ" واشتقاقه سهل واضح إن شاء الله .. ومنه الضراعة والتضرع في الدعاء ونحوه ..

وهاكم إياها :http://www.archive.org/stream/3tahyh#page/n254/mode/1up

----------


## مساعد أحمد الصبحي

ولعل من أفضل شعر أبي العتاهية ما استشهد به ابن الأعرابي على جودة شعره 

ففي الأغاني طبعة دار الفكر (17/4) : أن ابن الأعرابي ذكر أبا العتاهية وأثنى على شعره كثيرا  "فقال له رجل بالمجلس ما هذا الشعر بمستحق لما قلت 
 قال ولم ؟ قال لأنه شعر ضعيف !
 فقال ابن الأعرابي -وكان أحدَّ الناس- :  الضعيف والله عقلك، لا شعر أبي العتاهية !  ألِأبي العتاهية تقول إنه ضعيف الشعر، فوالله ما رأيت شاعرا قط أطبع ولا أقدر على بيت منه وما أحسب مذهبه إلا ضربا من السحر ثم أنشد له 
 ( قطَّعتُ منكِ حَبائلَ الآمال ... وحَطَطتُ عن ظَهْر المَطِيّ رِحالي ) 
 ( ووجدتُ بَرْد اليأس بين جَوانحي ... فأَرَحْتُ من حَلِّ ومن تَرْحال ) 
 ( يأَيها البَطِرُ الذي هو من غدٍ ... في قبره متمزِّقُ الأَوْصال ) 
..." إلى آخر الخبر 


ودونكم القصيدة بتمامها من رابط الطبعة المحققة :-
http://www.archive.org/stream/3tahyh#page/n320/mode/1up

----------


## العطاب الحميري

> ولاحظت كثرة التكرار في المعاني وحتى الألفاظ أحيانا ... وابتذال التراكيب الى حد تشعر أنك تقرأ نثرا لا شعرا .. أو كلاما عاديا حتى أن بعض مقطوعاته لا تستحق أن تسمى أدبا بل هي مجرد نظم .. تماما مثل المنظومات العلمية ...


ما تفضلت بذكره حول شعر أبي العتاهية قد أشار إليه أحد كبَّار الأدباء وهو الإمام أبو هلال العسكري في الصناعتين حيث يقول(ص60):والبارد في شعر أبي العتاهية كثير.

واصل يا حبيب وصلك الله بحبل منه لا ينقطع...

----------


## مساعد أحمد الصبحي

ومن جيد شعره مع سهولته .. قصيدته التي مطلعها :
               الدهر يُوعد فُرقة وزوالا  ،،،  وخطوبه لك تضرب الأمثالا

واجتماع الجودة مع السهولة أمر عزيز ... ولذلك سموه سهلا ممتنعا .. 
وهذا رابط القصيدة بتمامها من الطبعة المحققة : http://www.archive.org/stream/3tahyh#page/n346/mode/1up


ومن شعره الذي امتلأ حكماً كثيرة وفيه جزالة ماقال فيه :
16-  من لم يكن في الله يمنحك الهوى  ،،،  مزج الهوى بملالة وثِقال
وتبدأ قوة القصيدة من البيت السادس عشر أما ما قبل ذلك فليس بذاك 

وهذا رابط القصيدة :http://www.archive.org/stream/3tahyh#page/n328/mode/1up

----------


## ابن المهلهل

قد لاحظتُ منذ مدة أن أجود شعر أبي العتاهية لامياته ...!فما رأيكم ؟

----------


## مساعد أحمد الصبحي

> قد لاحظتُ منذ مدة أن أجود شعر أبي العتاهية لامياته ...!فما رأيكم ؟


  لعل السبب سهولة هذه القافية ... 
ولكن بالنسبة لقصائده التي اخترتها هنا فقد أتت هكذا اتفاقا وذلك لأنني الآن بلغت في قراءتي لديوانه قافية اللام فكلما أعجبتني قصيدة وضعتها هنا ولعلي فيما بعد أعود بالتهذيب والتنقيح فأستبعد بعضها ... وسوف أواصل -إن شاء الله- حتى آتي على بقية القوافي ...

وله قصيدة على روي الصاد أعجبتني حتى حفظتها..  ولأن في بعض ألفاظها غرابة أعرضت عن ذكرها هنا
وحتى تطرب لها فإنك تحتاج أن تعرف الغريب فيها ثم ترددها حتى تستشرف معانيها وتقف على أسرارها
يقول:
كلٌ على الدنيا له حرصُ ،،، والحادثات أناتها غفصُ
أبغي من الدنيا زيادتها ،،، وزيادتي فيها هي النقصُ
وكأنّ من وارتْه حفرتُه ،،، لم يبدُ منه لناظر شخصُ
ليد المنية في تلطفها ،،، عن ذخر كل شفيقة فحص
في البيت الأول: "غفص" : هو المفاجأة بالمكروه على غفلة ، ففيه معنى الختْل ... 
وفي البيت الأخير : يريد بالشفيقة : الزوجة .  والفحص : البحث والتطلب . 
والله أعلم

وهذه لامية أخرى طربت لها طربا ! 
 يا نفس قد أزف الرحيل ،،، وأظلّكِ الخطب الجليل
ومع  أن قافيتها متحركة -كما ضُبطت في الطبعة المحققة- إلا أني أحب تسكينها ! ... وليس لي معرفة بعلم العروض والقوافي على شدة تعلقي بالشعر  ... ولكن لعلي أتدارك ذلك فأتعلمه .. ولو بعد حين
http://www.archive.org/stream/3tahyh#page/n358/mode/1up

----------


## مساعد أحمد الصبحي

صدقت والله .. إن أجود شعره لامياته !
فمن أعظم قصائد أبي العتاهية على الاطلاق قصيدته التي يقول فيها :
كأن كل نعيم أنت ذائقه ،،، من لذة العيش يحكي لمعة الآلِ
الآل: هو السراب
ولعلها أجود لامياته بعد تلك التي يقول فيها : قطَّعتُ منكِ حَبائلَ الآمال ،،، وحَطَطتُ عن ظَهْر المَطِيّ رِحالي
http://www.archive.org/stream/3tahyh#page/n360/mode/1up

ولمحبي الطرب ... هاكم طربا أصيلا حلالا !   طربا تُحمد عاقبته ! -إن شاء الله-  لا كطرب الفساق الذين تطرب أسماعهم وقلوبهم تئنّ !
تجدونه أسفل الصفحة في هذا الرابط :  http://www.archive.org/stream/3tahyh#page/n354/mode/1up

----------


## مساعد أحمد الصبحي

> وهذه لامية أخرى طربت لها طربا ! 
>  يا نفس قد أزف الرحيل ،،، وأظلّكِ الخطب الجليل
> ومع  أن قافيتها متحركة -كما ضُبطت في الطبعة المحققة- إلا أني أحب تسكينها ! ... وليس لي معرفة بعلم العروض والقوافي على شدة تعلقي بالشعر  ... ولكن لعلي أتدارك ذلك فأتعلمه .. ولو بعد حين
> http://www.archive.org/stream/3tahyh#page/n358/mode/1up


الحمد لله حمدا كثيرا طيبا مباركا فيه ... فقد وقعت من حماسة أبي تمام على قصيدة لعمرو بن معد يكرب جاز في قافيتها التقييد والإطلاق أي : السكون والحركة ... وهذا الذي يُفهم من كلام التبريزي كما نقله عبد السلام هارون في تحقيقه لشرح المرزوقي وضبطها بالحركة والسكون معا : يُنظر أسفل الصفحة من هذا الرابط : http://www.archive.org/stream/sh7mas.../n205/mode/1up

----------


## مساعد أحمد الصبحي

> .........
> وهي التي مطلعها :
> إياك أعني يابن آدم فاستمع    ***    ودع الركون إلى الحياة فتنتفع
> إلى آخرها .. وهي من عشرين بيتا ...
> ملاحظة: يرد في بعض ابياتها  قوله : "ضرِع" ومراده الذلة والاستكانة للناس دون الله .. وهو في الموضع الأول صفة وفي الثاني فعل ...
>  قال في القاموس:  "وضَرَعَ إليه ويُثَلَّثُ ضَرَعاً محركةً وضَرَاعَةً : خَضَعَ وذَلَّ واسْتَكَانَ أو كفرحَ ومَنَعَ : تَذَلَّلَ فهو ضارِعٌ وضَرِعٌ" واشتقاقه سهل واضح إن شاء الله .. ومنه الضراعة والتضرع في الدعاء ونحوه ..
> وهاكم إياها :http://www.archive.org/stream/3tahyh#page/n254/mode/1up


الأولى أن يكون في الموضعين جميعا فعلٌ ، وهو في الموضع الأول فعل ماضٍ 
يقول : 
طوبى لمن رُزق القُنوع ولم يُرد ***         ما كان في يد غيره فيُرى ضرِعْ
أي يراه الناس قد ذل وهان واستكان ، وقلت إنه يكون فعلا أولى لأنه لو كان صفة لكان منصوبا هكذا : فيرى ضرِعا ، وليس لدي علم بضرورات الشعر حتى أعلم هل منها حذف ألف العوض أم لا ، فالأولى اعتباره فعلا فهو أسلم وأصح
==============
وهذه قصيدة لامية فيها من العذوبة ورقة الطبع وسلاسة المنطق ما يميزها عن الكثير من بارد شعره ، وهي في ذات الغرض ، يقول فيها :
أتدري أي ذل في السؤال ***          وفي بذل الوجوه إلى الرجال
يعِزّ على التنزّه من رعاه   ***            ويستغني العفيف بغير مال

وهذا التركيب أشكل علي وهو قوله : "يعز على التنزه من رعاه" وبعد تأمل ظهر لي أن معناه أن من اعتاد السؤال صارت نفسه صعبا ترفّعها وتنزهها عن التكثر وبذل ماء الوجه بغير ضرورة ، ويؤيد هذا الفهم الشطر الآخر من البيت وهو في حال العفيف فلكلٍ حاله التي تليق به ، فهو من باب المقابلة كما هو معروف في علم البديع من علوم البلاغة
وهذا رابط القصيدة كاملة : http://www.archive.org/stream/3tahyh#page/n365/mode/1up

----------


## مساعد أحمد الصبحي

وتتلو القصيدة السابقة مباشرة قصيدة مؤثرة جدا 
مطلعها:     لمن طلل أسائله  ***  معطلةٌ  منازله
تنبيه : 
  يقول فيها :  وكل لاعتساف  الدهـــــــ...ــ  ـــــر  مُعرِضة مقاتله
اعتساف الدهر: أخذه بغير جريرة.  وقوله : "مُعرِضة.. " اسم فاعل من : أعرض ، وقد ظننته أول الأمر خطأً مطبعيا وأن الصواب : معرَضة بفتح الراء ولكن لما رجعت إلى القاموس وجدت فيه : "وأعرض الشيء: ظهر... وأعرض الظبي: أمكنك من عُرضه" فعلينا ألا نستعجل لاسيما والطبعة محققة وهذه هي قيمة الطبعات المحققة خاصة في النصوص الأدبية ...

----------


## مساعد أحمد الصبحي

> صدقت والله .. إن أجود شعره لامياته !
> فمن أعظم قصائد أبي العتاهية على الاطلاق قصيدته التي يقول فيها :
> كأن كل نعيم أنت ذائقه ،،، من لذة العيش يحكي لمعة الآلِ
> الآل: هو السراب
> ولعلها أجود لامياته بعد تلك التي يقول فيها : قطَّعتُ منكِ حَبائلَ الآمال ،،، وحَطَطتُ عن ظَهْر المَطِيّ رِحالي
> http://www.archive.org/stream/3tahyh#page/n360/mode/1up
> ولمحبي الطرب ... هاكم طربا أصيلا حلالا !   طربا تُحمد عاقبته ! -إن شاء الله-  لا كطرب الفساق الذين تطرب أسماعهم وقلوبهم تئنّ !
> تجدونه أسفل الصفحة في هذا الرابط :  http://www.archive.org/stream/3tahyh#page/n354/mode/1up


لا شك أني بالغت ، ولكن بها بعض الأبيات البليغة والتشبيهات البديعة التي اعتبرت من الأمثال السائرة ،،، وذلك ظاهر لمن تأمله ...

----------


## مساعد أحمد الصبحي

قد انتهى والحمد لله ما اخترته من لامياته 

وهذه ميمية جيدة جزلة ،، يقول في أولها :   
أهلَ القبور عليكمُ مني السلامْ  ***  إني أكلّمكمْ وليس بكمْ كلامْ
بقية القصيدة: http://www.archive.org/stream/3tahyh#page/n381/mode/1up

----------


## مساعد أحمد الصبحي

وهذه قصيدة لطيفة حسنة السبك يقول في أولها :
يا نفس ما هو إلا صبر أيامِ *** كأن لذاتها أضغاث أحلامِ
http://www.archive.org/stream/3tahyh#page/n385/mode/1up

----------


## ابو الوليد الصفريوي

بارك الله فيك
لو استطاع احد الموفقين جمع هذه المنتخبات في ملف pdf
بارك الله فيكم

----------


## مساعد أحمد الصبحي

> بارك الله فيك
> لو استطاع احد الموفقين جمع هذه المنتخبات في ملف pdf
> بارك الله فيكم


وفيكم بارك
واصبر حتى أفرغ وآتي على بقية الديوان وعندها سيكون من المناسب جمعها جميعا في ملف واحد

----------


## ابو الوليد الصفريوي

سننتظر إن شاء الله
بارك الله فيك

----------


## مساعد أحمد الصبحي

وهذه قصيدة حسنة ولها قصة وقعت بين أبي العتاهية وهارون الرشيد ذكرها محقق الديوان في الحاشية 
يقول في أولها: 
أما والله إن الظلم لُوم *** وما زال المسيء هو الظلوم
"لُوم" أصلها :-  "لؤم" فخفّفَ الهمزة
إلى ديّان يوم الدين نمضي *** وعند الله تجتمع الخصوم

http://www.archive.org/stream/3tahyh#page/n393/mode/1up

----------


## مساعد أحمد الصبحي

كأني بالتراب عليك ردما  *** بربع لا أرى لك فيه رسما
http://www.archive.org/stream/3tahyh#page/n397/mode/1up

----------


## مساعد أحمد الصبحي

> كأني بالتراب عليك ردما  *** بربع لا أرى لك فيه رسما
> http://www.archive.org/stream/3tahyh#page/n397/mode/1up


في البيت الثالث منها يقول:
ألا يا ذا الذي هو كلَّ يوم *** يُساق إلى البلى قِدْما فقِدْما
أظنّ ولست بجازم أن مقصوده بقوله: "قدما فقدما" كما نقول نحن : أوّلاً بأوّل ، أي : بدون أي تأجيل ، ولا أدنى تأخير
 "القِدْم" بكسر القاف وسكون الدال من أسماء الزمان وهو اسمٌ للزمان القديم ، تقول: كان كذا قِدْما ، أي: قديما

----------


## مساعد أحمد الصبحي

سكنٌ يبقى  له سكنُ  **  ما بهذا يؤْذِن الزمنُ
http://www.archive.org/stream/3tahyh#page/n401/mode/1up
قد خفي علي مدةًّ معنى البيت الأول وهذا اجتهاد مني في شرحه وبيان المقصود منه قد أكون مصيبا أو مخطئا فيه ، 
الشطر الأول منه خبرٌ لمبتدأ محذوف فالمعنى :  هذه الدنيا سكنٌ يبقى ،  وأن لهذا السكن صفة القرار والدوام والثبات
وكأنّ الشطر الأول  حكاية وهم وظن فاسد أن الدنيا باقية ولها صفة الثبات والقرار وإنما تذهب نفوس وتأتي نفوس كما كان يقول أهل الجاهلية : "أرحامٌ تدفع وأرض تبلع" فلا آخرة ولا جزاء ولا حساب
  وفي الشطر الثاني أن  الزمن لا يؤيد هذا الوهم والظن الفاسد
ثم في البيت الثاني  أن الزمن يتحدث عن بِلى الدنيا وأن حديث الزمن عن ذلك حديث بليغ قوي فصيح "ناطق لسن"
نحن في دار يخبّرنا ** عن بِلاها ناطق لسِن

----------


## مساعد أحمد الصبحي

وقال في مرضه الذي مات فيه: 
إلهي لا تعذبني فإني *** مقر بالذي قد كان مني
http://www.archive.org/stream/3tahyh#page/n415/mode/1up

----------


## بركتنا

من أجمل ما كنت أسمع:
http://ar.islamway.net/collection/3748

----------


## مساعد أحمد الصبحي

الناس في غفلاتهم *** ورحى المنية تطحنُ

لأمور كثيرة وأسباب عديدة يشق علي تفصيلها سأكفّ عن المضي في هذا الاختيار والانتقاء ، 
والخيرة فيما يختار الله 
وأحببت أن أختم بهذا البيت ،  فمن لم يهزّه هذا البيت فلن يهزّه شيء

الناس في غفلاتهم  ***  ورحى المنية تطحنُ

----------


## مساعد أحمد الصبحي

لعله من المفيد للجميع أن أدلهم على ما شغلني عن إتمام الإختيار والإنتقاء
وهو أمر لولا أنه أهم وأولى لما انشغلت به،
 فخذوا هذا الرابط:   إلى متى التفريط يا أهل التفسير في تذوق الأدب العربي ؟ إلى متى ؟ - ملتقى أهل التفسير
ومن انتفع به وكان منصفا فسيعذرني بل سيحمدني على انقطاعي عما ههنا

ولله الأمر من قبل ومن بعد
==============================  =======
==============================  =========








 القصيدة أعلاه بصوتي وهي التي فيها:  الناس في غفلاتهم ***  ورحى المنية تطحن

وقد رأيت أن زهديات أبي العتاهية تكون بالتسجيل الصوتي أوقع في النفس ، والنفس لها أمْيَل
وأنا منذ مدة وأنا أسجل على جوالي وقد رأيت أن أرفعها اليوم على أرشيف وأضع لكم روابط
ولكني لا أسجل إلا إذا حضرني لحنٌ جيد أما الإلقاء المعتاد واللحن البارد فكلٌ يحسنه، فلا حاجة أن أسجل إذاً ، فكلٌ يقرأ لنفسه إن شاء ، ومتى شاء !
ولكني إنما أسجل ما حضرني فيه لحن شجيٌّ مؤثر يستحق التسجيل والنشر في هذا الزمن الصاخب !

----------


## مساعد أحمد الصبحي

أين القرون الماضية *** تركوا المنازل خالية








==============================  =======

لأبكينّ على نفسي وحُقَّ لِيَهْ *** يا عينُ لا تبخلي عنّي بعبرتيَهْ

----------

